# Sticky  Guía del Foro Uruguayo



## NicoBolso

Les debo una guía nueva desde principio de año, dado que la otra no tiene ni la mitad del contenido del foro.

Les cuento el sistema nuevo, para que la guía sea auto-actualizable, la indexación va a ser por tags. Es un sistema bastante sencillo que además permite la contribución de todo el mundo.

A modo de muestra, el Palacio Legislativo es el único thread en el nuevo índice por el momento.

*TAG* *Descripción*
*Interior*

*  UY022* Artigas
* UY023* Canelones
*UY024* Cerro Largo
*  UY025* Colonia
*  UY026* Durazno
*  UY027* Flores
*UY028* Florida
*UY029* Lavalleja
*  UY030* Maldonado
*UY071* Montevideo
*UY031* Paysandú
*  UY032* Río Negro
*UY033* Rivera
*UY034* Rocha
*UY035* Salto
*  UY036* San José
*  UY037* Soriano
*  UY038* Tacuarembó
*UY039* Treinta y Tres​



*Discriminación por barrios para Montevideo*​
*UY001* Montevideo: Aguada
*UY002* Montevideo: Barrio Sur
*UY003* Montevideo: Buceo
* UY004* Montevideo: Carrasco
*UY005* Montevideo: Centro
*UY006* Montevideo: Ciudad Vieja
*UY007* Montevideo: Cordón
* UY008* Montevideo: Goes
*UY009* Montevideo: La Blanqueada
*UY010* Montevideo: Malvín
*  UY011* Montevideo: Palermo
*  UY012* Montevideo: Parque Batlle - Villa Dolores
*  UY013* Montevideo: Parque Rodó
*  UY014* Montevideo: Pocitos
*  UY015* Montevideo: Prado - Nueva Savona
*  UY016* Montevideo: Punta Carretas
*UY017* Montevideo: Tres Cruces
*  UY018* Montevideo: Villa Biarritz
*  UY019* Montevideo: Villa Española
*  UY020* Montevideo: Avenidas
*  UY021* Montevideo: Monumentos
* UY040* Montevideo: Belvedere
 *UY041* Montevideo: Santiago Vazquez
*UY042* Montevideo: Brazo Oriental
 *UY043* Montevideo: Capurro - Bella Vista
 *UY044* Montevideo: Colón
 *UY045* Montevideo: Jacinto Vera
 *UY046* Montevideo: Punta Gorda
 *UY047* Montevideo: Reducto
 *UY048* Montevideo: Unión
 *UY049* Montevideo: Villa del Cerro
 *UY050* Montevideo: Villa Muñoz
 *UY051* Montevideo: Atahualpa
 *UY052* Montevideo: Peñarol
 *UY053* Montevideo: Sayago
 *UY054* Montevideo: Carrasco Norte
*UY055* Montevideo: Casabó - Pajas Blancas
*UY056* Montevideo: Villa García
*UY057* Montevideo: Lezica
*UY058* Montevideo: La Tablada
*UY059* Montevideo: La Teja
*UY060* Montevideo: Maroñas - Parque Guaraní
*UY061* Montevideo: Casavalle
*UY062* Montevideo: Playa Zabala
*UY063* Montevideo: Bella Italia
*UY064* Montevideo: Arroyo Seco
*UY065* Montevideo: Mercado Modelo y Bolívar
*UY066* Montevideo: Bañados de Carrasco
*UY067* Montevideo: Las Canteras
*UY068* Montevideo: Larrañaga
*UY069* Montevideo: La Comercial
*UY070* Montevideo: Ituzaingó
*UY072* Montevideo: Paso de las Duranas
*UY073* Montevideo: La Figurita
*UY074* Montevideo: Flor de Maroñas
*UY075* Montevideo: Cerrito
*UY076* Montevideo: Manga
*UY077* Montevideo: Punta de Rieles


*UY071* Montevideo en general
​---

Es un sistema dinámico y sencillo, que permite agregar nuevas categorías en la medida que sean necesarias y cualquier usuario puede registrar un thread en la guía poniéndole la etiqueta correspondiente.

Dejo esto abierto mientras me dan sus críticas y sugerencias. La lista tiene las categorías que existen ahora, si quieren proponer nuevas este es el momento para hacerlo. Los interesados en colaborar pueden ir etiquetando threads, lo cual entre todos va a llevar bastante tiempo.


----------



## Santi92

Terminé de indexar los hilos correspondientes al Departamento de Río Negro, más tarde continúo con el resto del subforo Zona Norte.

En cuanto al sistema en sí, diez puntos. Sumamente ingenioso, práctico, participativo y estandarizado, me encanta. Supongo que faltaría la creación de sendas etiquetas que engloben la arquitectura a nivel nacional y genérico, así como para los paisajes naturales a _ídem_ grado de consideración, como lo son los hilos pertenecientes a la página principal del Foro Uruguayo. Por lo pronto, sería mi única sugerencia.

Reitero, excelente idea Nico, realmente. Mis felicitaciones, así como lo debido a Iván por el recordatorio. :yes:




.​


----------



## Tatito

Mi unica objeción es que se te olvidó Belvedere :lol:, pero en cuanto al sistema te cuento que aun no lo entiendo del todo pero ya me desburraré, si Santi lo elogia y lo entiende me deja tranquilo 
Bienvenida sea toda iniciativa que le de agilidad y dinamismo al foro.
Un abrazo.-


----------



## Santi92

*^*

Uh cierto, la pifiamos ahí. :tongue3:

Tato, la mano es así: cada hilo tiene la posibilidad de ser etiquetado con términos que aluden a su contenido, para facilitar así su accesibilidad cuando buscamos un _thread_ en el buscador del foro. Este etiquetado lo puede realizar cualquier usuario en cualquier hilo, de hecho, si te fijás debajo de la cola de posteos de este _thread_ podés ver una barra que dice _Tags_ (etiquetas). Podés editar las mismas dándole a donde dice _Edit Tags_, en el extremo derecho de la mencionada barra.

Lo que craneó Nico permite etiquetar todos los hilos _on-topic_ del Foro Uruguayo bajo un criterio estandarizado, como ser por departamento y en el caso de Montevideo, por barrio, facilitando la búsqueda de _threads_ olvidados y actualizando así la Guía del Foro Uruguayo, un invento vernáculo que pretende compilar todos los hilos _on-topic_ del ágora.

En fin, con los hilos de Artigas, Paysandú, Rivera, Salto y Tacuarembó organizados puede decirse que los cincuenta y un hilos hasta el momento del subforo Zona Norte están debidamente indexados. Asimismo, terminé de indexar también los hilos correspondientes al Departamento de Maldonado, pertenecientes al subforo Zona Sur. Después continúo con el resto de los departamentos del mencionado subforo.


PD: En Montevideo, además de una categoría para Belvedere habría que crear otra para Santiago Vázquez, y ordenar ahí algún que otro hilo que vi cuya temática va en el la barra del Santa Lucía y su puente.


----------



## NicoBolso

*UY001* Montevideo: Aguada
*UY002* Montevideo: Barrio Sur
*UY003* Montevideo: Buceo
* UY004* Montevideo: Carrasco
*UY005* Montevideo: Centro
*UY006* Montevideo: Ciudad Vieja
*UY007* Montevideo: Cordón
* UY008* Montevideo: Goes
*UY009* Montevideo: La Blanqueada
*UY010* Montevideo: Malvín
*  UY011* Montevideo: Palermo
*  UY012* Montevideo: Parque Batlle
*  UY013* Montevideo: Parque Rodó
*  UY014* Montevideo: Pocitos
*  UY015* Montevideo: Prado
*  UY016* Montevideo: Punta Carretas
*UY017* Montevideo: Tres Cruces
*  UY018* Montevideo: Villa Biarritz
*  UY019* Montevideo: Villa Española
*  UY020* Montevideo: Avenidas
*  UY021* Montevideo: Monumentos
*  UY022* Artigas
* UY023* Canelones
*UY024* Cerro Largo
*  UY025* Colonia
*  UY026* Durazno
*  UY027* Flores
*UY028* Florida
*UY029* Lavalleja
*  UY030* Maldonado
*UY031* Paysandú
*  UY032* Río Negro
*UY033* Rivera
*UY034* Rocha
*UY035* Salto
*  UY036* San José
*  UY037* Soriano
*  UY038* Tacuarembó
*UY039* Treinta y Tres
* UY040* Montevideo: Belvedere
 *UY041* Montevideo: Santiago Vazquez​


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisimo,queda mucho mas prolijo y accesible a cualquiera,ahora si lo entiendo y realmente es mucho mas facil buscar asi.

Por cierto me encanta que el depto de rio negro tenga uno de los mas extensos,jajaja,o sea con mas threads.
A pesar que critico a mi depto le tengo cierto cariño tambien,muy muy muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy en el fondo:lol:


----------



## Tatito

Muchachos, estaba indexando hilos y veo que otro barrio que falta es el Cerrito de la Victoria, ya que hoy al menos dos hilos (la Iglesia del Cerrito de Emilio y uno de hace un tiempito que referia a la reapertura del viejo Cine del cerrito) de ese barrio. 
Gracias por agregar Belvedere.
Salutes.-


----------



## NicoBolso

UY042 Cerrito de la Victoria


----------



## Santi92

*^*

Indexados.

Por otro lado, para el mejor aprovecho de la etiqueta UY040, me tomé la libertad de añadir a ella los temas relacionados con el Paso Molino.






.


----------



## NicoBolso

UY042 Montevideo: Brazo Oriental
 UY043 Montevideo: Capurro
 UY044 Montevideo: Colón
 UY045 Montevideo: Jacinto Vera
 UY046 Montevideo: Punta Gorda
 UY047 Montevideo: Reducto
 UY048 Montevideo: Unión
 UY049 Montevideo: Villa del Cerro
 UY050 Montevideo: Villa Muñoz
 UY051 Montevideo: Atahualpa
 UY052 Montevideo: Peñarol


----------



## tigresstronic

Gracias de veras que es bien útil.


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno agrego un par más de tags de barrios que faltaban.

 UY053 Montevideo: Sayago
 UY054 Montevideo: Portones de Carrasco


----------



## Tatito

Uy055: Montevideo: Bella Vista



.


----------



## Tatito

*Actualizamos:*

*UY001* Montevideo: Aguada
*UY002* Montevideo: Barrio Sur
*UY003* Montevideo: Buceo
* UY004* Montevideo: Carrasco
*UY005* Montevideo: Centro
*UY006* Montevideo: Ciudad Vieja
*UY007* Montevideo: Cordón
* UY008* Montevideo: Goes
*UY009* Montevideo: La Blanqueada
*UY010* Montevideo: Malvín
*  UY011* Montevideo: Palermo
*  UY012* Montevideo: Parque Batlle
*  UY013* Montevideo: Parque Rodó
*  UY014* Montevideo: Pocitos
*  UY015* Montevideo: Prado
*  UY016* Montevideo: Punta Carretas
*UY017* Montevideo: Tres Cruces
*  UY018* Montevideo: Villa Biarritz
*  UY019* Montevideo: Villa Española
*  UY020* Montevideo: Avenidas
*  UY021* Montevideo: Monumentos
*  UY022* Artigas
* UY023* Canelones
*UY024* Cerro Largo
*  UY025* Colonia
*  UY026* Durazno
*  UY027* Flores
*UY028* Florida
*UY029* Lavalleja
*  UY030* Maldonado
*UY031* Paysandú
*  UY032* Río Negro
*UY033* Rivera
*UY034* Rocha
*UY035* Salto
*  UY036* San José
*  UY037* Soriano
*  UY038* Tacuarembó
*UY039* Treinta y Tres
* UY040* Montevideo: Belvedere
 *UY041* Montevideo: Santiago Vazquez
UY042 Montevideo: Brazo Oriental
 UY043 Montevideo: Capurro
 UY044 Montevideo: Colón
 UY045 Montevideo: Jacinto Vera
 UY046 Montevideo: Punta Gorda
 UY047 Montevideo: Reducto
 UY048 Montevideo: Unión
 UY049 Montevideo: Villa del Cerro
 UY050 Montevideo: Villa Muñoz
 UY051 Montevideo: Atahualpa
 UY052 Montevideo: Peñarol
 UY053 Montevideo: Sayago
 UY054 Montevideo: Portones de Carrasco
Uy055 Montevideo: Bella Vista​


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no entiendo un soberano pito...estoy viejo.


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> no entiendo un soberano pito...estoy viejo.


Te cuento Cacho. Los tags, o etiquetas son lo que aparece al final de cualquier hilo (andá hasta abajo del todo de la página de un hilo y vas a ver una barra que dice "Tags......... edit tags". Si el hilo ya está indexado vas a ver que tiene una etiqueta del estilo de las de mi post anterior, ejemplo: uy016 (que corresponde a Punta Carretas). La idea es que si le ponemos a todos los hilos de Punta Carretas, la etiqueta uy016, cuando quiéramos buscar algo que tenga que ver con este barrio solo hace falta venir a este hilo, clickear uy016 y se nos vá a desplegar una página con todos los hilos de este barrio.

Las etiquetas las pueden crear cualquier usuario, tomando como criterio para hacerlo, el orden que venimos llevando acá (del uy001 al uy055 hasta el momento).

Espero no haberte enredado más.

Un abrazo.-


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Tatito said:


> Las etiquetas las pueden crear cualquier usuario, tomando como criterio para hacerlo, el orden que venimos llevando acá (del uy001 al uy055 hasta el momento).
> 
> Espero no haberte enredado más.
> 
> Un abrazo.-
> 
> 
> .




primero que nada muchas gracias, me quedó clarísimo.
y segundo, respecto a lo que te "quotié"...los tags los pueden poner cada usuario al momento de armar el hilo?


abrazo grande


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> primero que nada muchas gracias, me quedó clarísimo.
> y segundo, respecto a lo que te "quotié"...los tags los pueden poner cada usuario al momento de armar el hilo?


De nada Cacho, estamos para dar una mano.

Exactamente, la idea es esa, que cada usuario que arme un thread nuevo, le ponga la etiqueta correspondiente (si ameritára) para que ya quede pronto desde el arranque. Lo que estamos haciendo nosotros es indexar todos los hilos que no tienen etiqueta para ponerlo al día.

Saludos.-


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Tatito said:


> De nada Cacho, estamos para dar una mano.
> .


no no no...muy lindo que den una mano, pero no están solamente para eso...ustedes tambien son usuarios (no empleados publicos) y como tales, deben dar el ejemplo...


...así que a agarrar la "camarita" y a salir a relevar la Ciudad, si no se puede en la semana, lo haras los fines de semana, llevate a la gurisada con las excusa de una excursión y todos contentos.





:lol:


pd1: Pueden ir juntitos con pablito, pero de la mano y sin soltarse!!!!
pd2: me olvidaba, Muchas gracias!


----------



## Pablito28

UY056 Montevideo: Villa García

UY057 Montevideo: Lezica

UY058 Montevideo: La Tablada

UY059 Montevideo: La Teja

UY060 Montevideo: Maroñas

UY061 Montevideo: Casavalle

UY062 Montevideo: Playa Zabala


----------



## Tatito

*Actualizamos para quede unificado y ordenado:*

*Interior*

*  UY022* Artigas
* UY023* Canelones
*UY024* Cerro Largo
*  UY025* Colonia
*  UY026* Durazno
*  UY027* Flores
*UY028* Florida
*UY029* Lavalleja
*  UY030* Maldonado
*UY071* Montevideo
*UY031* Paysandú
*  UY032* Río Negro
*UY033* Rivera
*UY034* Rocha
*UY035* Salto
*  UY036* San José
*  UY037* Soriano
*  UY038* Tacuarembó
*UY039* Treinta y Tres​



*Discriminación por barrios para Montevideo*​
*UY001* Montevideo: Aguada
*UY002* Montevideo: Barrio Sur
*UY003* Montevideo: Buceo
* UY004* Montevideo: Carrasco
*UY005* Montevideo: Centro
*UY006* Montevideo: Ciudad Vieja
*UY007* Montevideo: Cordón
* UY008* Montevideo: Goes
*UY009* Montevideo: La Blanqueada
*UY010* Montevideo: Malvín
*  UY011* Montevideo: Palermo
*  UY012* Montevideo: Parque Batlle - Villa Dolores
*  UY013* Montevideo: Parque Rodó
*  UY014* Montevideo: Pocitos
*  UY015* Montevideo: Prado - Nueva Savona
*  UY016* Montevideo: Punta Carretas
*UY017* Montevideo: Tres Cruces
*  UY018* Montevideo: Villa Biarritz
*  UY019* Montevideo: Villa Española
*  UY020* Montevideo: Avenidas
*  UY021* Montevideo: Monumentos
* UY040* Montevideo: Belvedere
 *UY041* Montevideo: Santiago Vazquez
*UY042* Montevideo: Brazo Oriental
 *UY043* Montevideo: Capurro - Bella Vista
 *UY044* Montevideo: Colón
 *UY045* Montevideo: Jacinto Vera
 *UY046* Montevideo: Punta Gorda
 *UY047* Montevideo: Reducto
 *UY048* Montevideo: Unión
 *UY049* Montevideo: Villa del Cerro
 *UY050* Montevideo: Villa Muñoz
 *UY051* Montevideo: Atahualpa
 *UY052* Montevideo: Peñarol
 *UY053* Montevideo: Sayago
 *UY054* Montevideo: Carrasco Norte
*UY055* Montevideo: Casabó - Pajas Blancas
*UY056* Montevideo: Villa García
*UY057* Montevideo: Lezica
*UY058* Montevideo: La Tablada
*UY059* Montevideo: La Teja
*UY060* Montevideo: Maroñas - Parque Guaraní
*UY061* Montevideo: Casavalle
*UY062* Montevideo: Playa Zabala​


----------



## javisure

opaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Lezica llegó al tag

:lol:


----------



## Santi92

*^*

Se va pa'rriba el barrio (?)

Una preguntita... ¿Qué vendría a ser Portones de Carrasco? ¿Aledaños a Bolivia y Alberdi?



.


----------



## Pablito28

^

Exacto Santi, de avenida Italia al N vendría a ser _Carrasco Norte_. Creo que los límites de _Carrasco Norte_ son avenida Italia al sur, Zum Felde al oeste, camino Carrasco al norte y Cooper al este.


Abrazo.


----------



## Pablito28

*  UY063* Bella Italia

*  UY064* Arroyo Seco

*  UY065* Mercado Modelo y Bolívar

*  UY066* Bañados de Carrasco


----------



## Pablito28

*  UY067* Las Canteras



No conocía este barrio, oficialmente para mí era La Cruz de Carrasco.




*  UY068* Larrañaga


*  UY069* La Comercial


*  UY070* Montevideo: Ituzaingó


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

seee...ni la gente sabe que vive en el barrio las canteras..


----------



## SebaFun

Perdòn por abrir threads de concurso en la parte general!!!, ando super distraido!kay:


----------



## SebaFun

Desapareciò la rambla?

Y la zona de uruguay natural?


----------



## Sebas-1992

No vi que faltaran en ningún momento Seba, quizás fue un glitch de anoche.


----------



## SebaFun

O sino que me olvidè la contraseña, y me quedò desactualizada una pàgina, no se porquè al restituir la contraseña me faltaba la rambla, pero ya està solucionado, ya aparece, graciaskay:


----------

